# ACPI problems - client disconnected

## DieterK

Hello,

i have problems with ACPI.

The power button turns the PC immediately off without a shutdown. It worked for a long time, but after a big upgrade it stopped working.

I have  this messages in the logfile:

```
Jun 18 16:54:46 veerle acpid: starting up with netlink and the input layer

Jun 18 16:54:46 veerle acpid: 1 rule loaded

Jun 18 16:54:46 veerle acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

Jun 18 16:54:58 veerle acpid: client connected from 2700[0:0]

Jun 18 16:54:58 veerle acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jun 18 16:55:00 veerle acpid: client connected from 2700[0:0]

Jun 18 16:55:00 veerle acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jun 18 18:21:55 veerle logger: ACPI event unhandled: button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000

Jun 18 18:21:55 veerle logger: ACPI event unhandled: button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000

Jun 18 18:49:10 veerle acpid: client 2700[0:0] has disconnected

Jun 18 18:49:10 veerle acpid: client 2700[0:0] has disconnected

Jun 18 18:49:10 veerle acpid: client connected from 2700[0:0]

Jun 18 18:49:10 veerle acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jun 18 18:49:11 veerle acpid: client connected from 2700[0:0]

Jun 18 18:49:11 veerle acpid: 1 client rule loaded

```

Not sure if this is normal.

After a normal shutdown like "shutdown -h now" it just shows "halt" at the end  :Sad: 

Any idea whats wrong?

Thanks

----------

## BradN

Have you tried revdep-rebuild just to make sure there's no dynamic library inconsistencies?

----------

